# using frontpage 5.0 and make a background semi transparent



## kiplin7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi there, 
I am trying to make my 1st website, and im using frontpage 5.0.
the problem i am having is trying to make the background of a table semi transparent so you can see the background of the page through it.

Ive googled till my hearts content to try and find the answers I seek and have found a few bits of infomation but as a complete newbie to this all this talk about css and div have left me a bit perplexed.

This is my html code so far:-

prices



 
*Price list* 




Whatever your level of 
driving experience your training will be fully structured around 
what you know already, what you need to work on and what you still 
have to learn. An assessment will be carried out on the first lesson 
to ensure that no time or your money is wasted on going over old 
ground. For this reason we would recommend a longer first lesson, 
(one and a half to two hours) to give plenty of time to do a full 
lesson as well as an initial assessment.

Please note that the Driving 
Standards Agency (DSA) recommend that the average learner needs 
35-45 hours of professional tuition plus 22 hours of private 
practice. We feel that we should point out that this is a guideline 
and that all pupils learn at their own pace.

























The table I am trying to make about 50% transparent is the one which is 500 by 200 pixels and the background is black.

I would be very gratefull if some one could give me the answers that I seek.

Thanks


----------



## matthewdownloads (Dec 28, 2008)

If I remember correctly (I may be wrong) HTML doesn't support "semi-transparent" background colours.

What I'd do is create a 1x1 semi-transparent white image, and set that as the table background. I can't promise that will work, but it's worth a try.

I have never had this problem in web development. If you know of a website that does what your wanting to do, do you have the URL? Perhaps we could see how they've gone about it.

Edit: Actually, if the background is just black then can't you set the table background as grey (which would be 50% transparent) ?


----------

